# My 20 litre nano tank



## Virtex (27 Jul 2020)

Hi,
This is a final photo (with equipment taken out) I took of my nano tank before taking it down. The tank was running for close to 2 years. I had some annoying staghorn algae growing on the rock, and the HC which I recently replanted had not fully grown back in yet.  Still pretty happy with how it turned out.

Full specs:
Tank: Kmart 20 litre aquarium (36*22*26cm)
Filter : Aqua One Clearview 280 HOB
Light: IKEA desk lamp (old tertial version) with 20w cool white CFL bulb
Heater : Aquazonic Eco 25w
Hardscape : Single Seiryu stone
Substrate : old Cal Aqua Black Earth Premium
Livestock : Cherry Shrimp
Plants : Hemianthus Callitrichoides, Hemianthus Micranthemoides, Rotala Rotundifolia, Broad leaf chain sword (unknown type), Cryptocoryne nevellii
Fertilisation: EI
CO2: DIY yeast CO2 using chopstick as diffuser.


----------



## Melll (27 Jul 2020)

Hi there,

Could you please explain/show how the chopstick was used as a diffuser?


----------



## Wolf6 (27 Jul 2020)

Nice healthy looking tank, calming  also second on the chopstick being used as diffuser


----------



## kishan313 (27 Jul 2020)

It’s a small bit of chopstick stuffed into the co2/airline tubing I think.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlesuk (27 Jul 2020)

Very nice setup. I didn't realise a chopstick could be used as a diffuser, looks quite effective.


----------



## Virtex (27 Jul 2020)

Haha that's my video . It is just the end of one of the wooden disposable/take away chopsticks snapped off and shoved into the end of the tubing.




Just a warning, it doesn't always work. I use a chopstick diffuser in all my tanks. At the moment I have 1 really good one, 2 that work ok and the rest are bad. For the bad ones, large bubbles just get pushed out the gap between the airline and the chopstick, so these ones I only use under an internal filter/powerhead to chop up the bubbles through the impeller. You need to get a tight seal around the chopstick and airline so that the bubbles get pushed through and out the wood (sort of like the old wooden airstones) rather than seeping out the side. 

Anyway, if you can get them cheaply, a better option nowadays when using yeast co2 would probably be the new acrylic style diffusers with the orange disc (aquario/twinstar/dennerle etc.). I think these work ok at the lower pressures of diy yeast co2. The reason why I started using these chopsticks in the first place was because the old glass diffusers didn't work too well with my diy yeast co2.


----------



## Putney (27 Jul 2020)

Impressive. That seems to work quite well for you


----------



## NAJAS GUPPY (29 Jul 2020)

Looking good. Love the swords looking lush


----------



## Tom Ryan (@aquascaperay) (5 Aug 2020)

Looking great!


----------



## Marlon (14 Aug 2020)

Very lush tank


----------



## fishhobbi (15 Aug 2020)

Nice rock


----------



## Medoka (27 Sep 2020)

Very nice tank


----------



## adavin (27 Sep 2020)

Agree nice tank.  Amazing what you learn on here


----------



## ibra1451998 (5 Dec 2020)

Virtex said:


> Hi,
> This is a final photo (with equipment taken out) I took of my nano tank before taking it down. The tank was running for close to 2 years. I had some annoying staghorn algae growing on the rock, and the HC which I recently replanted had not fully grown back in yet.  Still pretty happy with how it turned out.
> 
> Full specs:
> ...


Where did you get the Hemianthus Micranthemoides from? I cant find them anywhere in uk


----------



## kammaroon (5 Dec 2020)

ibra1451998 said:


> Where did you get the Hemianthus Micranthemoides from? I cant find them anywhere in uk


Both Aquarium Gardens and Aqua Essentials have it on their websites in Tropica 1-2 Grow pots.


----------

